# School shooting in MA.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

*School shooting in MD.*

Noticed reports of a school shooting in MD. Not much info at this time. What's going on??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Say, isn’t the People’s Bay State Republic vertically gun free? How could it happen to a place where communist gun banners reign Supreme?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The wife got an alert to her I-Pad as soon as it began, and listened to the live emergency feed.
Broadcastify provides scanner feed. It is an interesting website. Right now there are 12,213 people listening to St Mary's Fire Rescue, which is the main channel for this school shooting incident.

Broadcastify - Listen Live to Police, Fire, EMS, Aviation, and Rail Audio Feeds


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is one in Maryland nothing here in Mass that I have heard about so far, but I just woke up.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Just found it on Drudge, nothing on the big3MSM tv. One student pulled a gun, shot 2 others, shooter shot by security guard. No other info released. So far they're saying all were 'wounded'.

Edit: St Mary's County, Maryland

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...way-at-St-Marys-Co-High-School-477374093.html


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is the MD shooting not MA.

Boston would most likely be a location, crawling with BLM types in the outlying towns and cities.

Kind of like Chicago, cheap lives, left for the town trash collector.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> That is the MD shooting not MA.
> 
> Boston would most likely be a location, crawling with BLM types in the outlying towns and cities.
> 
> Kind of like Chicago, cheap lives, left for the town trash collector.


Thanks for the correction, SOCOM  I fixed my post.

Edit to yell:

IT'S PROBABLY NOT ON MSM BECAUSE AN ARMED SECURITY GUARD STOPPED THE SHOOTER.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

all the millennials want their 15 minutes of fame...sad what we're raising these days - or rather, what corporate (big pharma) America/media is creating.

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for the correction, SOCOM  I fixed my post.
> 
> Edit to yell:
> 
> IT'S PROBABLY NOT ON MSM BECAUSE AN ARMED SECURITY GUARD STOPPED THE SHOOTER.


And it was a handgun rather than a big scary "military style semi-full auto" AR.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Camel923, the state is bad, has gotten worse in the last 10 years.

However, I own everything that is on the ban list,

we have a bitch as AG that is another Dick Holder, making her own rules.

I have many machine guns, have had them for over 4 decades, could never afford them today.

They were bought as an individual with a $200.00 transfer tax paid on each,

today I could buy a new house with the proceeds if I sold them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was being sarcastic SOCOM42. My guess based off n nothing is some idiot on mental illness meds. Shame things go politically at times. Western MA had some nice places to hunt but it’s been years since I have been there.

MD has or is becoming another socialist utopia from DC and Baltimore.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Been watching FOX on and off for over an hour. I haven’t seen any coverage. I guess because it doesn’t fit the narrative. The shooter was stopped by an armed guard.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Story linked from Drudge says a male student walked in, pulled a gun from his backpack, and shot at a female student. She was injured, as was a male student.
A School Resource Officer was armed and on scene. He engaged the shooter, and was able to wound him. The SRO was not hurt.

Textbook case, from the current facts available. Armed good guy stops armed bad guy.
We need to take this just one step further, and find a way to stop the bad guy at the door.
Secure a single point of entry for students, and scan all bags. Stop letting the crazies into the building with a gun at all.
An armed guard posted at the scanner, ready to handle the situation. Another roaming the halls as a backup.
I just solved all school shootings...
You're welcome.

If anybody dares tell me there isn't enough money TO PROTECT THE LIVES OF OUR CHILDREN, they will be reported for child abuse.
:vs_mad:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fox just aired a news conference. Shooter was killed by resourse officer.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

The left will spin this to where it is all the resource officers fault.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The resource officer IMMEDIATELY confronted the shooter. Both exchanged one shot each. Resource officer unharmed. Shooter pronounced dead at the hospital. See! Training pays off!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes y'all amaze me.
You wander around for a couple hours to Drudge, Fox, and other places when you could be hearing it first hand from the very source the news networks get their information. Police scanner live feed.
You are supposed to be self reliant people.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Gunn said:


> The left will spin this to where it is all the resource officers fault.


Actually...he was planted there by Trump...just to prove a point.:devil:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Resource office was swat. Talk about a dumbass shooter! He picked about the worst person to confront. Period.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> The resource officer IMMEDIATELY confronted the shooter. Both exchanged one shot each. Resource officer unharmed. Shooter pronounced dead at the hospital. See! Training pays off!!!


Just why the lefties will ignore it. It will certainly be additional support for arming school staff.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sometimes y'all amaze me.
> You wander around for a couple hours to Drudge, Fox, and other places when you could be hearing it first hand from the very source the news networks get their information. Police scanner live feed.
> You are supposed to be self reliant people.


It was over before I even woke up.


No live feed for me.

Also, it isn't much in the realm of "self-reliance" if we have to rely on a website to broadcast the transmission out.
My local PD converted to a trunked system, and now normal radios can't pick up the signal.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Just why the lefties will ignore it. It will certainly be additional support for arming school staff.


The left will say something like "See There Was an Armed Officer There, And Kids Still Got Shot". So I say all guns need to be turned in now. I will take on the burden for the state of Jefferson and be the "Turn In Location". :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> It was over before I even woke up.
> 
> 
> No live feed for me.
> ...


If it wasn't for the invention of the light bulb, we'd be watching TV in the dark.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> If it wasn't for the invention of the light bulb, we'd be watching TV in the dark.


That's funny right there, I don't care who ya are.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Camel923However, I own everything that is on the ban list,
> I have many machine guns, have had them for over 4 decades, could never afford them today.
> They were bought as an individual with a $200.00 transfer tax paid on each,
> today I could buy a new house with the proceeds if I sold them.


You should sell them and build an new house, after all you can't use them for hunting...

*Rancher*


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chiefster23 said:


> Fox just aired a news conference. Shooter was killed by resourse officer.


And everyone said....Amen!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The nice school cop tagged the bad guy. He has redeemed the homor of school cops everywhere. Its nice to see folks do the job they get paid to do.


----------

